# Call of Duty 4 Crashes On Start



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I just installed Call of Duty 4 for mac on my new MacBook aluminum and every single time I try to start the single player campaign it tries to open but the immediately crashes! The multiplayer works fine, but for some reason single player will not run! I created a ticket with aspyr about the problem but has anyone else here experienced this and/or has any ideas on how to fix it? Thanks


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'd check the application crash log. I can't remember where to find them, but one place may be in System Profiler under the logs tab. If it's not there try a search on the name of the application (Call of Duty - if that's it) and see if anything comes up with a ".log" after it.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Kosh said:


> I'd check the application crash log. I can't remember where to find them, but one place may be in System Profiler under the logs tab. If it's not there try a search on the name of the application (Call of Duty - if that's it) and see if anything comes up with a ".log" after it.


And if I find this what do I do with it?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It's like a Kernel Panic log. It may give you a hint as to what is causing the problem. Sometimes it can't find a file or something. Sometimes it's just all Greek. 

It could also help Aspyr, if they haven't run into that problem yet, since this game is new.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Kosh said:


> It's like a Kernel Panic log. It may give you a hint as to what is causing the problem. Sometimes it can't find a file or something. Sometimes it's just all Greek.
> 
> It could also help Aspyr, if they haven't run into that problem yet, since this game is new.


Well I found a log for the game and read through it but didn't see anything that gave me any clue as to what is going wrong. 

I've unistalled and reinstalled the game multiple times, repaired disk permissions and any other maintenance task I could throw at my machine yet all of it has not fixed my problem. The only other thing I can think to try is to just reinstall OS X. This is the first time I've ever bought anything from aspyr and next time I think about buying a game they port to the mac I will certainly think twice about it!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Aspyr is one of the better porting companies. And at least they *port* the games they produce, unlike EA that simply cheats by wrapping their PC games in Cider (yuck)!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes well this is my first experience with them, and the game won't even start. Not a good first impression.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there a plist file to delete too?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Is there a plist file to delete too?


when I uninstalled then reinstalled the game? yea, I deleted it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Did you download the latest patch?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

yes I did download the latest patch, no dice with or without it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel your pain, I just bought COD4 from the apple store for my new Macbook Unibody and the single player app unexpectedly quits on launch! It bounces a few times in the dock and then nothing.

I tried to repair permissions, uninstall, reboot, re-install and tried the latest patch, but no luck as well.

Please let me know if you come across a solution. I've submitted a ticket with Aspyr but they haven't got back to me yet.

This is really sh*t! Not impressed at all.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I feel your pain, I just bought COD4 from the apple store for my new Macbook Unibody and the single player app unexpectedly quits on launch! It bounces a few times in the dock and then nothing.
> 
> I tried to repair permissions, uninstall, reboot, re-install and tried the latest patch, but no luck as well.
> 
> ...


This is EXACTLY the problem I am having. I found a post about the same problem in the mac rumors forums but they haven't found a fix yet either, aspyr did apparently tell one of them to try reinstalling OS X tho.

Cod4 SP Won't Start - Mac Forums


----------



## pflaume (Dec 4, 2008)

*COD 2 has same problem*

I have a version of COD 2, and I have exactly the same problem...
It works fine on my mates machines, which are version 10.4.X, were mine is 10.5.3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

*10.5.6 update was the cure - COD4 finally works!*

I just updated to Mac OS X 10.5.6 using the Combo updater and now COD4 finally works for the first time on my new Macbook!!!

It runs flawlessly. Thanks for your help in trying to get it to work. I guess something changed in the custom Mac OS X 10.5.5 build that shipped with these machines that broke the compatibility with the game..

Graphics and gameplay are very smooth on optimal settings. I think you can safely say that the 9400M is a supported card (on 10.5.6 at least!).

I'll be enjoying some Mac COD4 this weekend, Christmas has come early!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That's good news. 

Hopefully greensuperman32 will now get it working too.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, I too have finally gotten it working thanks to 10.5.6.


----------

